# Black screen with startx



## -Snake- (May 10, 2017)

When I do "startx" I get a black screen "with a white square in top-left".

My graphics card is a "nvidia gtx 660 ti" and my xinitrc:

`setxkbmap es
exec mate-session`

Anyway I did try with twm or launch directly with "exec mate-session" and I get the same problem. Nvidia module is load in the kernel correctly and I did use "nvidia-xconfig" command to configure xorg.

My /var/log/Xorg.0.log is:

https://pastebin.com/HPBpa0Cs
https://pastebin.com/HPBpa0Cs
Thanks you.


----------



## tobik@ (May 10, 2017)

Is the nvidia-modeset kernel module loaded too?


----------



## -Snake- (May 10, 2017)

tobik@ said:


> Is the nvidia-modeset kernel module loaded too?



it works! Sorry ... I had not thought about that, formerly worked without nvidia-modeset on this same computer.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2017)

Yes, the change happened with 358.09: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=423810


----------

